
Ask HN: Who is using Meteor in production? - chimen
Would you recommend it for 2019 onward or they are dropping it in favor of Apollo and friends (some rumors I heard)
======
madamelic
As someone who used to use Meteor, I'd recommend not using it at all.

Meteor is amazing and great... until it isn't. The power of Meteor is the
amount of bare metal things already implemented for you (DB management, for
instance)

But the moment you need to do something a little weird or want to do things
different, it becomes almost impossible.

Use something, anything (besides I guess RoR) besides Meteor in my opinion. It
locks your code in and becomes impossible to leave without re-writing
everything.

------
digitale
We use Meteor for our production products. I've personally been using it for 3
years and love how easy it is to get up and going. With all the changes made
in 1.7 and 1.8 its been really great to use. Scaling is a bit of a pain in the
ass but with Heroku and Mongo Atlas its eased that burden. Meteor just simply
provides so much out of the box and has great community support. You can
extend Meteor pretty far.

As for 2019 and onwards, I would recommend it personally, very quick to get it
up and running and putting things into production. Its the community that
keeps Meteor alive so I wouldn't depend on MDG for your opinion cause they
more or less already shifted their focus on Apollo.

------
franky47
I use it for a client's project, although it's managed by another dev, who
introduced it to me.

I haven't dug deep into it, but I like the opinionated choices and the
"batteries included" approach. It allowed us to move very fast in the early
design steps. But it will probably require a rewrite for scale, time will
tell..

In that rapid prototyping / MVP approach, I haven't yet reached the point
where it's more in my way than helping out as @madamelic mentioned.

